
Linux Kernel's Scheduler Causing Issues for Google Stadia Game Developers - amaccuish
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-2020-Scheduler-Bugs-Stadia
======
geofft
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21919988](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21919988)

------
haecceity
I've never seen spinlocks used in user mode. Is it common for game engines to
use spinlocks?

